

Show HN: Bluffr – Your guide to football parlance - stockkid
https://thebluffr.herokuapp.com/

======
stockkid
I was watching an episode of IT Crowd, and thought this would be a fun idea.
So I spent some time putting together this MVP. Feedback is welcomed.

